# Testro Grow Hp 2



## cou9816 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok so I got the free 21 day cycle of Testro Grow HP 2 by Ultimate Nutrition and just curious if any one has heard anything about it.

The ingredients are as follows
Chrysin(100% Pure) 800mg
Tribulus Terrestris(aerial, 45% saponins) 1500mg
Saw Palmetto extract(fruit) 200mg
Nettle Root extract(0.8% sterols) 155mg
Avena Sativa Extract(10:1) 90mg
Indole-3-Carbinol(I3C) 40mg
Daidzein 30mg
Hawthorne Extract(fruit) 130mg
Cucurbita Pepo Extract(10:1) 120mg
Alpha Lipoic Acid 160mg


----------



## strange1 (May 6, 2008)

I started a cycle of that about the time i quit taking my weight gainer.  and actually got good results.  I hadn't gained any in weeks on just gainer.  I quit that and started the Testro Grow HP 2, and gained 4 lbs in 3 three weeks.
BTW i am about 6" 140, and I barely work-out anymore.


----------

